

Firefox 4 Beta 12 Released, with more than 650 Bugs Fixed [DOWNLOAD NOW] - yousafkh
http://itechvision.blogspot.com/2011/02/firefox-4-beta-12-released-for.html

======
rbanffy
Worth noting: <http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=yousafkh>

